# Film Scoring: What Makes The Avengers Theme So ICONIC



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 24, 2019)

Hi friends! Today I wanted to go over the insanely cinematic Avengers theme, and dive into the chord structure and melodic choices of Alan Silvestri that make this piece so iconic. Please enjoy!


----------

